# Overclocking failed (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Asus Z170 Pro Gaming und XMP)



## Blacksus (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir schon vor einer weile die Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVKB gekauft und konnte sie leider erst nun nach einiger Zeit einbauen, verschuldet von den Lieferproblemen des i7 6700K. Nach dem zuzsammenbau habe ich im (aktuellen 1102) BIOS XMP aktiviert um auch auf die 3200 Mhz zu kommen. Meist bootet der PC ins OS (Win 10 Pro 64x), manchmal zeigt mir der POST aber auch "Overclocking failed" und ich muss XMP deaktivieren. Außer dem aktivieren von XMP habe ich nichts verändert.  Meiner Meinung nach startet der PC aber recht unsicher. So sehe ich  den Asus screen beim anschelten relativ lang (30 sek). Das kann natürlich normal sein. Da ich keinen anderen ram da habe kann ich dies aber nicht testen.
Nach erneutem nachlesen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich mich vor dem Kauf verguckt habe und g.skill dieses Kit nicht als kompatibel mit dem Z170 Pro Gaming listet. Dennoch verwundert mich dieser Fehler.  Und meist bootet der PC ja auch korrekt und CPU-Z zeigt mir die 1600mhz dual data rate korrekt an.
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Einstellungen, um den RAM ohne dieses Problem zu nutzen? Sollte ich versuchen das Kit umzutauschen und ein kompatibles Kit kaufen ? Und in diesem Fall: ist es mit einem offiziell kompatiblem Kit garantiert, dass XMP dann sauber auf stock speed läuft ?  Leider gibt es von g.skill wohl keine 2x8gb Kits mit 3200mhz, welche mit  diesem Board kompatibel sind  Am liebsten hätte ich, so wie jetzt, schwarze ripjaws V mit 2x8 GB und 3200mhz. Kommt da vielleicht von asus noch ein update für das bios ?
Danke für jeden Ratschlag und viele Grüße


----------



## Faxe007 (19. Dezember 2015)

3200 MHz bedeutet fast immer tweaking... Ein paar Dinge können das Problem beheben:
- System Agent Voltage erhöhen
- manchmal CPU Cache Voltage erhöhen
- DDR4 Voltage erhöhen
- Im Bios RAM Check ausstellen
- Taktrate verringern (2800 oder 3000 MHz - der Perfromance-Unterschied ist für die meisten Anwendungen unwesentlich)


----------



## Blacksus (19. Dezember 2015)

Tja, ich hatte gehofft mit XPM um manuelle Einstellungen drum herum zu kommen, da ich nicht viel Ahnung habe in wie weit Einstellungen als sicher einzustufen sind :/ Das ein deaktivieren des RAM Checks das Problem ausblendet ist wohl klar, aber ob das die Lösung ist, ich weiß nicht


----------



## Faxe007 (19. Dezember 2015)

Naja das kann schon in Ordnung sein den RAM Check einfach auszustellen: Beim Starten wird eine ganz wildes Swing Pattern an den Speicher gesendet. Das verkraftet der manchmal nicht - einen normalen Betrieb und Stresstests kann er aber durchaus "rockstable" mitmachen.


----------



## Blacksus (19. Dezember 2015)

Ja, also wenn er mit dem XMP in Windows bootet läuft der PC ohne Probleme. Auch einen AIDA64 Stresstest lief völlig okay. 
Bleibt die Frage wie ich diesen Check deaktiviere. Fast Boot ist bereits aktiviert, ansonsten kann ich leider keine Einstellung in diese Richtung finden. Trotz fast boot kommt die OC Failed Meldung bei dem ein oder anderen Start.


----------



## Apollon2000 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hast du den RAM mal auf 3000 eingestellt? Sollte das Problem beheben. Neustes BIOS drauf?


----------



## Faxe007 (19. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal unter DRAM Timing Control - da versteckt sich manchmal die Option bei Asus (warum auch immer - falls da nicht weiß ichs nicht).
Da du ja schon mal AIDA64 hast laufen lassen, kannst du ja auch mal nach dem System Agent Voltage gucken (VSSA) - und dann im BIOS die Einstellung so vornehmen, dass die Spannung so 0.05 V höher liegt (muss man ein bisschen mit rumspielen, manchmal ist auch weniger mehr).


----------



## Blacksus (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe vorhin einfach mal den quick boot deaktiviert und danach nochmal aktiviert. Er scheint schneller zu booten als vorher. Nach dem VSSA schaue ich morgen dann mal, genau wie nach den Einstellungen unter DRAM Timing  Danke für die Hilfe !

Edit: Habe deine Antwort gestern übersehen Apollon. Ja, das Bios ist aktuell. Und auch, wenn ich jetzt kleinlich erscheine: hätte ich 3000mhz RAM gewollt, hätte ich 3000mhz RAM gekauft


----------



## Lefey2006 (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

bin neu hier, da ich gesehen habe, dass viele mit dem einrichten des Rams Probleme haben, habe ich mich mal entschlossen euch zu schreiben wie ich es hinbekommen habe.

Wichtig ist, dass ihr nach jeder Änderung im Bios spiechert und diese mit dem Kaltstart prüft.

Meine Komponenten:
I7-6700k
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (Bios 1105 (aktuelles Bios)- wobei das meiner Meinung kein Grund ist warum ich es hinbekommen habe- erwähne es nur damit wir hier grob alle auf dem gleichen Stand sind)
F4-3000c15D-16TZB Trident ram

Mein System läüft mit 3000Mhz Ram Takt und 4,6 GHz CPU takt stabil und der Kaltstart ist kein Problem.

Was habe ich gemacht:
1) ins Bios rein aud default gestellt
2) xmp Profil ausgewählt--> speichern und Neustart auf den Desktop--> PC herruntergefahren --> Kaltstart durchgeführt --> wenn es funktioniert Ram Takt mit CPU-Z überprüfen ob er auf 3000MHz läuft--> ist das so ab ins Bios
3)im Bios steht bei dem Punkt "CPU SVID Support (CPU-SVID-Unterstützung) das man den beim Übertakten deaktivieren soll. Wenn ich das tat bekam ich die Meldung Overclocking failed. Somit behaupte ich mal, dass man diese Einstellung aktiviert!!! lassen muß. Danach startete mein System einwandfrei mit dem XMP Profil.
4) Und jetzt habe ich noch folgendes gemacht --> Turbo funktion auf Enabled einstellen und den 1-Core ration auf 43 gestellt mit Sync ALL Cores.--> Bios spreichern und Neustart.--> Auf dem Desktop wieder mit CPU-Z Ram und CPU geprüft und dann den PC runterfahren--> Kaltstart durchführen--> funktioniert das, so wie bei mir, dann wieder ins Bios und den Core ratio wieder um 100MHz steigern (also 4,4Ghz) und das abspeichern und wieder den Kaltstart ausprobieren. Das habe ich solange gemacht bis ich bei 4,6Ghz ankam. Mein CPU schaffte auch 4,7Ghz, aber das wollte ich auf lange sicht nicht. Das gute Teil soll ja nicht kaput gehen. 

Ich hoffe mit der Methode schafft ihr es auch. Ich habe mit den Einstellungen jetzt ca. 10mal den Kaltstart durchgeführt und es läuft stabil. Wenn ihr fragen habt, dann mailt mir. So oft schaue ich hier im Forum nicht rein 


Edit: bei 4,6GHz kann es sein, dass in diesem Modus die CPU Spannung auf fast 1,5Volt steigt. Erstens nicht notwendig und zweitens nicht Lebensfreundlich für die CPU 
Ich hab einen Offset eingerichtet:

Offset Modus auf  - stellen und in der Zeile darunter 0,075

Die CPU erreicht jetzt bei mir mit einer Spannung von 1,328V die 4,6GHz und wird nur 47Grad unter CPU-Z Bench (StressTest) warm.


----------



## Be2k (20. Mai 2016)

Hi wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Speicher aus  ? Seit dem letzten Post hier sind einige Monate vergangen und ich baue auch gerade ein Set-Up zusammen
Asus z170Pro Gaming mit dem Speicher F4-3200C16D-16GVKB und i7 6700k

Gibt es hier nach wie vor Probleme ? Hab schon gelesen man soll den Speicher ggf. manuell auf die Timings im Bios setzen, dass soll das Overlocking Failed zumindest umgehen.


----------



## erazzedx (23. Dezember 2016)

Auch wenn die Anfrage schon länger her ist. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming ist, was RAM-Kompatibilität anbelangt, das schäbigste Mainboard, das ich je gesehen habe. Jedem, der seinen RAM nicht mit den default 2133MHz laufen lassen möchte, würde ich von diesem Board abraten, tbh.

Ich habe das Z170 Pro Gaming mit einem 6700K nun seit September 2015 im Einsatz und mittlerweile zwei verschiedene RAM-Kits und alle verfügbaren BIOS-Versionen (inkl. dem aktuellen BIOS v2003) ausprobiert:
* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2400 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB)
* G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2800 (F4-2800C15D-16GVRB)
Beide RAM-Kits werden von den Herstellern als kompatibel mit dem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming ausgewiesen.

Mit beiden RAM-Kits läuft das Z170 Pro Gaming jedoch NICHT vernünftig im XMP-Mode. Zwar lässt sich XMP aktivieren und der Rechner läuft auch ohne Probleme, aber bei jedem zweiten oder dritten Kaltstart verweigert das Board den Bootvorgang und nervt mit der "Overclocking failed"-Meldung. Diese Meldung lässt sich nur umgehen, indem beide RAM-Kits ohne XMP mit 2133MHz betrieben werden.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe, aber ich hatte noch nie soviel Probleme einen höher getakteten RAM in einem Mainboard zum Laufen zu bekommen.

BTW: Die Ripjaws V mit 2800MHz hatte ich mir aufgrund meiner Anfrage hier im Forum geholt: F4-3000C15D-16GVR und ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## erazzedx (22. Januar 2017)

Kleines Update meinerseits:
Diesen Monat wurde von ASUS ein neues BIOS v3016 veröffentlicht. Ich dachte zunächst ich träume, aber nach 1,5 Jahren hat es ASUS tatsächlich noch hinbekommen, dass die G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2800 (F4-2800C15D-16GVRB) im XMP-Mode mit 2800Mhz betrieben werden können...

Meine Kiste läuft nun seit 1 Woche ohne Probleme und ohne "OC Failed"-Fehlermeldung mit XMP-Profil und 2800Mhz. Freue mich zwar, dass der Kram nun endlich sauber läuft, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass das Board seit August 2015 auf dem Markt ist, ist das schon ein Armutszeugnis.

Leider habe ich die Crucial Ballistix LT nicht mehr im Besitz, sodass ich XMP mit diesen nicht mehr prüfen kann.


----------

